# Need a pic of a black 3.5SE



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

I just ordered a 2003 3.5SE, but I cannot find any pics on the net of a black one. Can someone please post a nice pic real quick for me? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

These are just a couple I found on a.net, they aren't mine.


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

for your browsing pleasure.....

http://www.altimas.net/registry/browse.php?cmd=browsecars&make=Nissan&model=Altima 3.5SE


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Here


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Check out my ride below.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

eleuthardt said:


> *Check out my ride below. *


Where did you find the xenon fogs?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Search Ebay for Mtec.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Where did you find the xenon fogs? *



JCWhitney for the fogs and Highs

http://www.jcwhitney.com/item.jhtml?ITEMID=67254&BQ=null


----------

